# Autoverstärker 2 Subwoofer & Brücken ?



## thelighter2 (1. Mai 2011)

Hey Forum, ich habe mir gestern eine Endstufe gekauft.

http://www.elektronik-star.de/COUGA...htm?campaign=Preisvergleich/Shopping/10001553

soweit alles verkabelt e.t.c und es läuft alles.
Nun wollte ich einen 2 Subwoofer anschliessen und wollte Fragen wie das geht.
Dannach will ich beide Subwoofer brücken so dass, 2 Subwoofer über 4 Kanäle laufen um die höchstmögliche Performance zu erreichen ,
wie mache ich das ****? :S

Ich betone dass ich auf Klangqualität (zumindest im Auto) keinen Wert lege, es soll nur ganz laut und ganz doll BUMS BUMS machen ;-)

MfG Alex


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Mai 2011)

Hi

Und warum kaufst du dann so eine billige Endstufe? Lass mich raten: du hast auf die max. Leistung geschaut? Die ist aber absolut nicht ausschlaggebend. Der Verstärker wird bei weitem nicht diese Leistung erreichen. Die Nennleistung ist das ausschlaggebende. Ein potenter 2 Kanäler oder zwei Monoblöcke würden erheblich mehr Druck aufs Fell bringen.

Sehr konfus auch, dass die Endstufe mal als 3 und mal auf 2 kanalbrückbar ist.

Zur Frage:
Schau dafür ins Handbuch, welche Kanäle gebrückt werden können. Teilweise ist dies auch als Schaubild an den LS-Ausgängen gekennzeichnet.

Prinzip ist aber immer das gleiche:
Minuspol von Kanal 1 und Pluspol von Kanal 2 werden verwendet um beide Kanäle zu brücken.


----------



## thelighter2 (2. Mai 2011)

Hey,
das dieser Verstärker keine 3000 Watt Leistung bringt war mir bewusst, nur glaube ich das dieser Verstärker vollkommen ausreicht um 2 Subwoofer ins schwingen zu bringen die anderen Lautsprecher ,sprich (Front/Rear) werden entweder über das Autoradio laufen oder komplett abgeschaltet.

MfG Alex


----------

